# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته اعضای مصنوعی

## heengameeh

سلام.
این تاپیک جاش توی انجمن خالیه...
رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی یه رشته جدیده و شناخت کمی دربارش وجود داره.و توی سایت های مختلف هم چیز زیادی دربارش ننوشتن پس لطفا هر کسی چیزی درباره این رشته میدونه بیاد اینجا بگه.ممنون میشم از لطفش.

----------


## heengameeh

ويژگي‌هاي اين رشته و گرايشات آن را توضيح دهيد.

اين‌ رشته‌ در حال‌ حاضر در دو مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ پيوسته‌ و کارشناسي‌ ارشد ناپيوسته‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود. اين‌ رشته‌ در مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ گرايش‌ خاصي‌ ندارد. اما در مقطع‌ کارشناسي‌ ارشد داراي‌ گرايش‌ اُرتز (وسايل‌ کمکي‌ و اندام‌ مصنوعي‌ که‌ در داخل‌ بدن‌ مورد استفاده‌ قرار مي‌گيرد مثل‌ استخوان‌ و مفاصل‌ مصنوعي‌) و همچنين‌ پرتز (وسايل‌ کمکي‌ که‌ خارج‌ بدن‌ هستند) ارائه‌ مي‌شود مقطع‌ دکتراي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در داخل‌ کشور ارائه‌ نمي‌شود ولي‌ در خارج‌ از کشور امکان‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ تا مقطع‌ دکترا وجود دارد.

امکان‌ ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ در رشته‌هاي‌ همجوار:

فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ دوره‌ کارشناسي‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ و وسايل‌ کمکي‌ مي‌توانند در رشته‌هايي‌ مثل‌ مديريت‌ توانبخشي‌ نيز ادامه‌ تحصيل‌ دهند.

4-فرصت‌هاي شغلي رشته‌ي شما چيست؟

فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مي‌توانند در دو بخش‌ دولتي‌ و خصوصي‌ فعاليت‌ کنند که‌ بخش‌ دولتي‌ شامل‌ سازمان‌ بهزيستي‌، هلال‌ احمر، بنياد جانبازان‌ و بيمارستانهاي‌ داراي‌ مرکز ارتوپدي‌ فني‌ است‌.

اما حيطه‌ اصلي‌ فعاليت‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بخش‌ خصوصي‌ است‌ چون‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ جزو معدود رشته‌هاي‌ توانبخشي‌ است‌ که‌ فارغ‌ التحصيلان‌ آن‌ مي‌توانند پس‌ از کسب‌ تجربه‌ لازم‌ مرکز خصوصي‌ داير کرده‌ و به‌ افراد فلج‌ يا افرادي‌ که‌ مشکلات‌ ارتوپدي‌ دارند وافرادي‌ که‌ بيماري‌هاي‌ ساده‌ مثل‌ صافي‌ کف‌ پا داشته‌ و احتياج‌ به‌ کفش‌ طبي‌ دارند همچنين‌ کساني‌ که‌ دچار قطع‌ عضو هستند خدمات‌ خود را ارائه‌ دهند.

در ضمن‌ اگر دانشجويي‌ اهل‌ تحقيق‌ و مطالعه‌ باشد در اين‌ رشته‌ زمينه‌ نوآوري‌ نيز بسيار زياد است‌ بخصوص‌ در زمينه‌ پروتزهاي‌ زيبايي‌ يعني‌ ساخت‌ چشم‌ و گوش‌ و بيني‌ مصنوعي‌ که‌ نيروي‌ کار متخصص‌ در ايران‌ بسيار کم‌ است‌.

5-چه درس‌هايي در اين رشته از اهميت برخوردار هستند و ضرورت دارد دانش‌آموز زمينه‌ي آموزشي خوبي در آن درس داشته باشد؟

اهميت‌ و نقش‌ دروس‌ فيزيک‌ و رياضيات‌ بيش‌ از دروس‌ ديگر است.‌

ضرايب‌ دروس‌ عبارتند از ضريب‌ ۴ براي‌ درس‌ زيست‌ و ضريب‌ ۳ براي‌ دروس‌ شيمي‌ و ضريب‌ ۲ براي‌ فيزيک‌ و رياضي‌ مي‌باشد

6-توان‌مندي‌هاي لازم در اين رشته‌ي دانشگاهي چيست؟

دانشجوي‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ و وسايل‌ کمکي‌ مثل‌ يک‌ مجسمه‌ساز بايد با گچ‌ مجسمه‌سازي‌ کار کند و قالب‌هاي‌ گچي‌ از پا، دست‌، نيم‌تنه‌ يا سر و گردن‌ بسازد و مثل‌ يک‌ نجار، آهنگر و کفاش‌ بايد به‌ جوشکاري‌، تراشکاري‌، ارّه‌کاري‌، فلزکاري‌ و چرم‌کاري‌ بپردازد. به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر متخصص‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد از دست‌هايي‌ توانا برخوردار و به‌ کارهاي‌ فني‌ و صنعتي‌ علاقه‌مند باشد.در ضمن‌ دانشجوي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد داراي‌ جسم‌ و روحي‌ سالم‌ و توانمند باشد تا در انجام‌ کارهاي‌ سنگين‌ اين‌ رشته‌ مثل‌ فلزکاري‌ يا کار با گچ‌ و قالب‌هاي‌ سنگين‌ دچار مشکل‌ نشود و بتواند بعضي‌ از اوقات‌ چهار ساعت‌ سرپا بايستد و کار کند. آمادگي‌ روحي‌ براي‌ برخورد با بيماران‌ و روابط‌ اجتماعي‌ خوب‌ نيز در اين‌ رشته‌ بسيار ضروري‌ است‌ چون‌ رشته‌ اعضاي‌ مصنوعي‌ يک‌ رشته‌ خدماتي‌ است‌ و فارغ‌التحصيل‌ آن‌ بايد با دردمندترين‌ اعضاي‌ جامعه‌ در ارتباط‌ باشد.

----------


## heengameeh

رشته اعضای مصنوعی

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی یکی از شاخه های رشته های توانبخشی است که وظیفه اش ساخت اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی (نظیر اُرتز و پروتز) است.اعضای مصنوعی ساخته شده ۷۰%از فعالیت اندام های سالم را انجام میدهند.هر ساله هزاران نفر به دلیل تصادفات و دیابت دچار قطع عضو میشوند به علاوه در کشور ما جنگ تحمیلی بر شمار معلولین افزوده است.بنابراین این شمار نیازمندان به این رشته در کشور بالا است و روز به روز بر تعداد آن افزوده میشود. هدف از این رشته، تربیت افراد متخصصی است که با آشنایی بر اصول مهندسی و پزشکی ، به ساخت اعضای مصنوعی برای افراد معلول بپردازند.

فعالیت رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی را میتوان در سه زمینه خلاصه کرد:

الف)اصلاح ناهنجاری ها

ب)حمایت از اعضای ضعیف و ناتوان بدن

ج)ساخت اندام مصنوعی برای عضو از دست رفته

در واقع دانشجویان این رشته ابتدا باعلوم پایه ی مهندسی ، پزشکی، آناتومی و فیزیولوژی بدن آشنا میشوند و بعد از نحوه ی ساخت اعضای مصنوعی(ارتز و پروتز) را فرامیگیرند. ارتز وسیله ی کمکی است که در خارج از بدن به موازات عضو از کار افتاده قرار میگیرد و فعالیت آن را بهبود میبخشد. اما پروتز وسیله ای است که جایگزین عضو از دست رفته میشود.

بعضی از داوطلبان تصور غلطی از این رشته دارند و فکر میکنند وظیفه یفارغالتحصیلان این رشته ساخت و طراحی سیستم های کامپیوتری و الکترونیکی است. در حالی که فار غالتحصیلان این رشته به طراحی و ساخت سیستم های مکانیکی میپردازند.برای توضیح بیشتر، تفاوت های دو رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی و مهندسی پزشکی را در زیر ذکر میکنیم:

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی به ساخت وسایل کمکی و اعضای مصنوعی خارج از بدن نظیر دست ، پا ، چشم و بینی میپردازد در حالی که وظیفه ی رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی، ساخت تجهیزات پزشکی نظیر دستگاه های مختلف رادیولوژی ، عکس برداری و ..است. مهندسی پزشکی بیشتر با سیستم های الکتریکی و بیومکانیکی سروکار دارد، در حالی که رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی به ساخت سیستم های مکانیکی میپردازد. رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی، علاوه بر اعضای خارج از بدن، به ساخت بافت و اعضای مصنوعی داخل بدن نظیر پروتز های داخل قلبی و دست سیبرنتیکی میپردازد اما وظیفه رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی ساخت قطعات ساده خارج بدن که با دست قابل ساخت هستند، است.

این مقاله را از دست ندهید:معرفی رشته علوم قضایی

هم اکنون دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی و خدمات درمانی ایران، اصفهان و دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی را ارایه میدهند.



دروس تحصیلی رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی در مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته و کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته در دانشگاه های فوق الذکر ارایه میگردد. تعدا د کل واحد ها در مقطع کارشناسی ۱۲۸ واحد و طول مقطع کارشناسی این رشته۴سال است.دروس این رشته ی تحصیلی را میتوان به دو بخش دروس پایه (دروس پایه ی مهندسی و دروس پایه ی پزشکی) و دروس تخصصی تقسیم بندی کرد.

که دروس پایه ی مهندسی شامل مواردی چون:استاتیک، تکنیک قطعه سازی، رسم فنی و آمار و روش تحقیق است.

و دروس پایه ی پزشکی شامل مواردی چون: ارتوپدی، نورولوژی ، آناتومی اندام فوقانی و تحتانی، روانشناسی معلولین، اصول توانبخشی و آناتومی ستون فقرات و… است.

و دروس تخصصی شامل :طراحی ارتز های اندام فوقانی، طراحی ارتز های اندام تحتانی و ستون فقرات، طراحی پروتز های اندام فوقانی، اندام تحتانی و ستون فقرات و…است



مهارت های مورد نیاز برای تحصیل در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی با معلولین سرو کار دارد بنابراین بدیهی است که باید توانایی برقراری ارتباط کلامی و همدردی با آنها را داشته باشد. آمادگی روحی روانی مناسب لازمه ی موفقیت در این رشته است زیرا فارغ التحصیلان این رشته با دردمند ترین افراد جامعه سروکار دارند و باید روح امید و زندگی را در آنها زنده نگه دارند.

علاوه بر این شرط دیگر انتخاب این رشته ، توانایی بدنی و مهارت دستی مناسب است. زیرا این دانشجویان مانند مجسمه ساز ها به ساخت و پرداخت اعضای مصنوعی میپردازند و با فلز کاری ، گچ کاری و قالب های سنگین سر و کار دارند.

این مقاله را از دست ندهید:معرفی رشته مدیریت کسب و کار های کوچک

تسلط بر دروس ریاضیات و فیزیک وهمچنین زیست شناسی از دوران دبیرستان باعث موفقیت در این رشته میشود زیرا رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی بر پایه ی اصول ریاضی و آناتومی بدن پایه گذاری شده است. از دروس دوران دانشگاهی تسلط بر آناتومی بخش های مختلف بدن، آشنایی با شیوه ی طراحی اعضای مصنوعی و اصول ریاضی سبب موفقیت در این رشته میگردد.

قابل ذکر است این رشته جای نوآوری فراوان دارد به خصوص در زمینه ی زیبایی در طراحی اعضای صورت این نیاز به چشم میخورد. بنابراین دانشجوی این رشته باید اهل تحقیق و پژوهش باشد تا بتواند به ابداع شیوه های نوین در این رشته بپردازد.



آینده ی شغلی و تحصیلی رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

همانطور که ذکر شد این رشته در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد ارایه میگردد. در مقطع کارشناسی گرایش خاصی ندارد اما در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد دارای دو گرایش اُرتز و پروتز میباشد. فارغ التحصیلان مقطع کارشناسی رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی مجازند در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رشته های زیر ادامه تحصیل دهند:

-مهندسی پزشکی(زیست مواد و بیوالکتریک)

-نانوتکنولوژی پزشکی

-فیزیک پزشکی

-رشته ی مدیریت توانبخشی

-اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی

-زیست فناوری پزشکی

مراکزی که فارغ التحصیلان میتوانند به کار در آن مشغول شوند شامل:سازمان بهزیستی، سازمان هلال احمر، بنیاد جانبازان، فعالیت در آموزش و تدریس دانشجویان و همچنین مراکز پژوهشی-تحقیقاتی است.

حیطه ی اصلی فعالیت در این رشته مربوط به بخش های خصوصی است. فارغ التحصیلان میتوانندپس از دایر کردن مراکز خصوصی به افرادی معلول و افرادی که مشکلات ارتوپدی دارند خدمت ارایه دهند.همچنین زمینه ی نوآوری در عرصه ی پروتز های زیبایی برای این رشته فراهم است.

این مقاله را از دست ندهید:معرفی رشته مدیریت(مدیریت صنعتی،مدیریت بازرگانی،مدیریت دولتی)



رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی و کنکور سراسری

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی در زیرگروه ۱ رشته های علوم تجربی قرار دارد بنابراین ضرایب دروس اختصاصی برای این رشته به قرار زیر است:

زمین شناسی———>صفر

زیست شناسی ——–>4

شیمی—————–>3

فیزیک—————->2

ریاضیات————–>2

توجه داشته باشید همه ی دروس فوق اختصاصی بوده و ضرایب همه در ۳ ضرب میشود.

چارک پایین رتبه کشوری برای قبولی در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران در سال گذشته ۱۳۰۰۰ بوده است.

چارک پایین حداکثر رتبه کشوری برای قبولی در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی در کشور ۲۰۰۰۰ بوده است.



حدود درصد ها برای قبولی در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

حدود درصد ها برای قبولی در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی دانشگاه ایران:

ادبیات فارسی عربی معارف  زبان  زمین شناسی ریاضی زیست شناسی فیزیک شیمی

۴۰% ۵۰% ۵۰% ۲۰% ۱۰% ۴۰% ۶۰% ۵۰% ۷۰%

حدود حداقل درصد های مورد نیاز برای قبولی در رشته ی هوشبری در کشور:

ادبیات فارسی عربی معارف  زبان  زمین شناسی ریاضی زیست شناسی فیزیک شیمی

۴۰% ۴۰% ۵۰% ۲۰% ۱۰% ۴۰% ۵۰% ۴۰% ۵۰%

----------


## heengameeh

رشته  اعضای مصنوعی

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی یکی از شاخه های رشته های توانبخشی است که وظیفه اش ساخت اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی (نظیر اُرتز و پروتز) است.اعضای مصنوعی ساخته شده ۷۰%از فعالیت اندام های سالم را انجام میدهند.هر ساله هزاران نفر به دلیل تصادفات و دیابت دچار قطع عضو میشوند به علاوه در کشور ما  جنگ تحمیلی بر شمار معلولین افزوده است.بنابراین این شمار نیازمندان به این رشته در کشور بالا است و روز به روز بر تعداد آن افزوده میشود. هدف از این رشته، تربیت افراد متخصصی است که با آشنایی بر اصول مهندسی و پزشکی ، به ساخت اعضای مصنوعی برای افراد معلول بپردازند.

فعالیت رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی را میتوان در سه زمینه خلاصه کرد:

الف)اصلاح ناهنجاری ها

ب)حمایت از اعضای ضعیف و ناتوان بدن

ج)ساخت اندام مصنوعی برای عضو از دست رفته

در واقع دانشجویان این رشته ابتدا باعلوم پایه ی مهندسی ، پزشکی، آناتومی و فیزیولوژی بدن آشنا میشوند و بعد از نحوه ی ساخت اعضای مصنوعی(ارتز و پروتز) را فرامیگیرند. ارتز وسیله ی کمکی است که در خارج از بدن به موازات عضو از کار افتاده قرار میگیرد و فعالیت آن را بهبود میبخشد. اما پروتز وسیله ای است که جایگزین عضو از دست رفته میشود.

بعضی از داوطلبان تصور غلطی از این رشته دارند و فکر میکنند وظیفه ی فارغ التحصیلان این رشته ساخت و طراحی سیستم های کامپیوتری و الکترونیکی است. در حالی که فار غالتحصیلان این رشته به طراحی و ساخت سیستم های مکانیکی میپردازند.برای توضیح بیشتر،  تفاوت های دو رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی و مهندسی پزشکی را در زیر ذکر میکنیم:

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی به ساخت وسایل کمکی و اعضای مصنوعی خارج از بدن نظیر دست ، پا ، چشم و بینی میپردازد در حالی که وظیفه ی رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی، ساخت  تجهیزات پزشکی نظیر دستگاه های مختلف رادیولوژی ، عکس برداری و ..است. مهندسی پزشکی بیشتر با سیستم های الکتریکی و بیومکانیکی سروکار دارد،  در حالی که رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی به ساخت سیستم های مکانیکی میپردازد. رشته ی مهندسی پزشکی،  علاوه بر اعضای خارج از بدن،  به ساخت  بافت و اعضای مصنوعی داخل بدن نظیر پروتز های داخل قلبی و دست سیبرنتیکی میپردازد اما  وظیفه رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی  ساخت قطعات ساده خارج بدن که با دست قابل ساخت هستند، است.

این مقاله را از دست ندهید:  معرفی رشته علوم قضایی

هم اکنون دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی و خدمات درمانی ایران، اصفهان و دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی را ارایه میدهند.

 

دروس تحصیلی رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی در مقاطع کارشناسی پیوسته و کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته در دانشگاه های فوق الذکر ارایه میگردد. تعدا د کل واحد ها در مقطع کارشناسی ۱۲۸ واحد و طول مقطع کارشناسی این رشته ۴ سال است.دروس این رشته ی تحصیلی را میتوان به دو بخش دروس پایه (دروس پایه ی مهندسی و دروس پایه ی پزشکی) و دروس تخصصی تقسیم بندی کرد.

که دروس پایه ی مهندسی شامل مواردی چون:استاتیک،  تکنیک قطعه سازی، رسم فنی و آمار و روش تحقیق است.

و دروس پایه ی پزشکی شامل مواردی چون: ارتوپدی، نورولوژی ، آناتومی اندام فوقانی و تحتانی، روانشناسی معلولین، اصول توانبخشی و آناتومی ستون فقرات و… است.

و دروس تخصصی شامل :طراحی ارتز های اندام فوقانی،  طراحی ارتز های اندام تحتانی و ستون فقرات،  طراحی پروتز های اندام فوقانی، اندام تحتانی و ستون فقرات و…است

 

مهارت های مورد نیاز برای تحصیل در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی با معلولین سرو کار دارد بنابراین بدیهی است که باید توانایی برقراری ارتباط کلامی و همدردی با آنها را داشته باشد. آمادگی روحی روانی مناسب لازمه ی موفقیت در این رشته است زیرا فارغ التحصیلان این رشته با دردمند ترین افراد جامعه سروکار دارند و باید روح امید و زندگی را در آنها زنده نگه دارند.

علاوه بر این شرط دیگر انتخاب این رشته ،  توانایی بدنی و مهارت دستی مناسب است. زیرا این دانشجویان مانند مجسمه ساز ها  به ساخت و پرداخت اعضای مصنوعی میپردازند و با فلز کاری ،  گچ کاری و قالب های سنگین سر و کار دارند.

این مقاله را از دست ندهید:  معرفی رشته مدیریت کسب و کار های کوچک

تسلط بر دروس ریاضیات و فیزیک وهمچنین زیست شناسی از دوران دبیرستان باعث موفقیت در این رشته میشود زیرا رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی بر پایه ی اصول ریاضی و آناتومی بدن پایه گذاری شده است. از دروس دوران دانشگاهی تسلط بر آناتومی بخش های مختلف بدن،  آشنایی با شیوه ی طراحی اعضای مصنوعی و اصول ریاضی سبب موفقیت در این رشته میگردد.

قابل ذکر است این رشته جای نوآوری فراوان دارد به خصوص در زمینه ی زیبایی در طراحی اعضای صورت این نیاز به چشم میخورد. بنابراین دانشجوی این رشته باید اهل تحقیق و پژوهش باشد تا بتواند به ابداع شیوه های نوین در این رشته بپردازد.

 

آینده ی شغلی و تحصیلی رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

همانطور که ذکر شد این رشته در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی ارشد ارایه میگردد. در مقطع کارشناسی گرایش خاصی ندارد اما در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد دارای دو گرایش اُرتز و پروتز میباشد. فارغ التحصیلان مقطع کارشناسی رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی مجازند در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رشته های زیر ادامه تحصیل دهند:

-مهندسی پزشکی(زیست مواد و بیوالکتریک)

-نانوتکنولوژی پزشکی

-فیزیک پزشکی

-رشته ی مدیریت توانبخشی

-اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی

-زیست فناوری پزشکی

مراکزی که فارغ التحصیلان میتوانند به کار در آن مشغول شوند شامل:سازمان بهزیستی،  سازمان هلال احمر،  بنیاد جانبازان،  فعالیت در آموزش و تدریس دانشجویان و همچنین مراکز پژوهشی-تحقیقاتی است.

حیطه ی اصلی فعالیت در این رشته مربوط به بخش های خصوصی است. فارغ التحصیلان میتوانندپس از دایر کردن مراکز خصوصی به افرادی معلول و افرادی که مشکلات ارتوپدی دارند خدمت ارایه دهند.همچنین زمینه ی نوآوری در عرصه ی پروتز های زیبایی برای این رشته فراهم است.

این مقاله را از دست ندهید:  معرفی رشته مدیریت(مدیریت صنعتی،مدیریت بازرگانی،مدیریت دولتی)

 

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی و کنکور سراسری

رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی در زیرگروه ۱ رشته های علوم تجربی قرار دارد بنابراین ضرایب دروس اختصاصی برای این رشته به قرار زیر است:

زمین شناسی———>صفر

زیست شناسی ——–>4

شیمی—————–>3

فیزیک—————->2

ریاضیات————–>2

توجه داشته باشید همه ی دروس فوق اختصاصی بوده و ضرایب همه در ۳ ضرب میشود.

چارک پایین رتبه کشوری برای قبولی در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران در سال گذشته ۱۳۰۰۰ بوده است.

چارک پایین حداکثر رتبه کشوری برای قبولی در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی در کشور ۲۰۰۰۰ بوده است.

 

حدود درصد ها برای قبولی در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی

حدود درصد ها برای قبولی در رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی دانشگاه ایران:

ادبیات فارسی        عربی     معارف    زبان       زمین شناسی         ریاضی   زیست شناسی        فیزیک     شیمی

۴۰%     ۵۰%          ۵۰%           ۲۰%             ۱۰%         ۴۰%      ۶۰%      ۵۰%        ۷۰%

حدود حداقل درصد های مورد نیاز برای قبولی در رشته ی هوشبری در کشور:

ادبیات فارسی        عربی     معارف    زبان       زمین شناسی         ریاضی   زیست شناسی        فیزیک     شیمی

۴۰%     ۴۰%          ۵۰%           ۲۰%             ۱۰%         ۴۰%      ۵۰%      ۴۰%        ۵۰%

----------


## heengameeh

> رشته اعضای مصنوعی
> 
> رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی یکی از شاخه های رشته های توانبخشی است که وظیفه اش ساخت اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی (نظیر اُرتز و پروتز) است.اعضای مصنوعی ساخته شده ۷۰%از فعالیت اندام های سالم را انجام میدهند.هر ساله هزاران نفر به دلیل تصادفات و دیابت دچار قطع عضو میشوند به علاوه در کشور ما جنگ تحمیلی بر شمار معلولین افزوده است.بنابراین این شمار نیازمندان به این رشته در کشور بالا است و روز به روز بر تعداد آن افزوده میشود. هدف از این رشته، تربیت افراد متخصصی است که با آشنایی بر اصول مهندسی و پزشکی ، به ساخت اعضای مصنوعی برای افراد معلول بپردازند.
> 
> فعالیت رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی را میتوان در سه زمینه خلاصه کرد:
> 
> الف)اصلاح ناهنجاری ها
> 
> ب)حمایت از اعضای ضعیف و ناتوان بدن
> ...


خب بیشترین اطلاعاتی که دارم همین دوتاست که از دوتا سایت کپی کردم...واقعا گنگه و ناکافی.
مثلا نمیدونیم که تا چه مقطعی میشه ادامه تحصیل داد(یه چییزایی گفته اما کامل نیست)..
پرستیژ و جایگاه شغلی این رشته در مقایسه با سایر رشته ها چیه...
درامد و بازارکارش در بخش خصوصی یا استخدام شدن در حلال احمر و...که تو مقاله گفته چقدره...
و...
دوستان لطفا همراهی کنید شاید ۴ نفر به این رشته علاقه مند شدن و نتیجه خیلی خوبی گرفتن

----------


## heengameeh

> رشته  اعضای مصنوعی
> 
> رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی یکی از شاخه های رشته های توانبخشی است که وظیفه اش ساخت اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی (نظیر اُرتز و پروتز) است.اعضای مصنوعی ساخته شده ۷۰%از فعالیت اندام های سالم را انجام میدهند.هر ساله هزاران نفر به دلیل تصادفات و دیابت دچار قطع عضو میشوند به علاوه در کشور ما  جنگ تحمیلی بر شمار معلولین افزوده است.بنابراین این شمار نیازمندان به این رشته در کشور بالا است و روز به روز بر تعداد آن افزوده میشود. هدف از این رشته، تربیت افراد متخصصی است که با آشنایی بر اصول مهندسی و پزشکی ، به ساخت اعضای مصنوعی برای افراد معلول بپردازند.
> 
> فعالیت رشته ی اعضای مصنوعی را میتوان در سه زمینه خلاصه کرد:
> 
> الف)اصلاح ناهنجاری ها
> 
> ب)حمایت از اعضای ضعیف و ناتوان بدن
> ...


خب بیشترین اطلاعاتی که دارم همین دوتاست که از دوتا سایت کپی کردم...واقعا گنگه و ناکافی.
مثلا نمیدونیم که تا چه مقطعی میشه ادامه تحصیل داد(یه چییزایی گفته اما کامل نیست)..
پرستیژ و جایگاه شغلی این رشته در مقایسه با سایر رشته ها چیه...
درامد و بازارکارش در بخش خصوصی یا استخدام شدن در حلال احمر و...که تو مقاله گفته چقدره...
و...
دوستان لطفا همراهی کنید شاید ۴ نفر به این رشته علاقه مند شدن و نتیجه خیلی خوبی گرفتن

----------

